# CAVIAR DRIVER NEEDS HELP!!!



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone WHO IS AN CAVIAR COURIER!!

Does anyone know HOW MANY cents per minute does the courier accumulate after the initial Food PICKUP time exceeds 10 mins( Or however many minutes the rules state).? I tryed to lookup this information myself but the websites tutorial "vimeo" video that is susposed to be free to access is locked and needs permission to be viewed. The customer service seems to not want to give me this information aswell so I'm reduced to posting this blog. The amount of cents should be the same for all states so ANYONE that can give me the answer to this question I would be much appreciative


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> The customer service seems to not want to give me this information aswell so I'm reduced to posting this blog.


All these share-gig outfits are guilty of concealing wanted information within clandestine cyber vaults so as to make it difficult to learn how bad they're screwing us. They prefer to treat drivers likes mushrooms -_ keep them in the dark and feed them bullshit._


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> All these share-gig outfits are guilty of concealing wanted information within clandestine cyber vaults so as to make it difficult to learn how bad they're screwing us. They prefer to treat drivers likes mushrooms -_ keep them in the dark and feed them bullshit._[/QUOTE
> So true


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Mushrooms don't grow on shit.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Mushrooms don't grow on shit.


Yes they do and did you just dis every share-gig driver? Stupid fk!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> Yes they do and did you just dis every share-gig driver? Stupid fk!


Mushrooms don't grow on 100% shit. They grow on a mixture of shit and your dead brain cells.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Caviar is joke base is shit, if you like depending on tips n hope customer did not unclick 16% tip


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Ishurue said:


> Caviar is joke base is shit, if you like depending on tips n hope customer did not unclick 16% tip


They pay more than doordash, postmates and ubereats


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> They pay more than doordash, postmates and ubereats


Ubereats pays time and mileage . Caviar flat rate .

I generally only do UBereats in Suburbs, if Surging, If i have to use restroom , am hungry and wana order food, or want a break from giving rides .

Ubereats pays more then Caviar . IF your stuck in traffic for 30 minutes, your paid for that.

Caviar if your stuck in Traffic, you can message help, and they might give you an extra $1 .

NTM Ubereats Surge is better then Caviars "surge"

with out surge and tip on that UBereats i uploaded. I woulda made 7.83 , Caviar it woulda been like 3 bucks with their new structure .

That same UBEREats if it was me driving a PAX around i woulda made 9.25 ish .

Milestones ( the do 1 order stay online and cancel others is ok ), stackable milestones, lyfts CRB, Uber CTB are just psuedo NON Compete Clauses .

Their designed to get you to only use their app vs having Caviar,Lyft, & UBer on and accepting the first good Ping you get.

Caviar has become drivers are glorified waiters , Depending on i hope customer did not unclick the 16% tip to me is just awful .


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Ishurue said:


> Ubereats pays more then Caviar .


It's been cold lately, so I have done very little delivery on my bicycle. But what I have done, I have not found this statement to be true in my area of Dallas, which is downtown and uptown, at all.

What Dallas Caviar has been doing lately is taking the trip, plus the tip, and if it doesn't equal $10, rounding it up to a $10 delivery. Or if it is more, letting you keep the excess. I have yet to find anyone uncheck the tip box that is filled in with, I think, 18%. Sometimes they tip more. But it really doesn't matter due to the support net of Caviar of $10.

I usually make $4.50 on an Ubereats delivery. I get about 10-15% tips on Ubereats and they are usually small. So Caviar is roughly double in my market.

Ubereats is busier though. No question about that. Most of the guys I meet delivering do both because you can't stay busy enough on Caviar, but they much prefer Caviar when they can get it. Reserving a delivery time helps somewhat.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

johnx said:


> It's been cold lately, so I have done very little delivery on my bicycle. But what I have done, I have not found this statement to be true in my area of Dallas at all.
> 
> What Dallas Caviar has been doing lately is taking the trip, plus the tip, and if it doesn't equal $10, rounding it up to a $10 delivery. Or if it is more, letting you keep the excess. I have yet to find anyone uncheck the tip box that is filled in with, I think, 18%. Sometimes they tip more. But it really doesn't matter due to the support net of Caviar of $10.
> 
> ...


In Boston they dont always have the guarantee 10 per trip


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ishurue said:


> Ubereats pays time and mileage . Caviar flat rate .
> 
> I generally only do UBereats in Suburbs, if Surging, If i have to use restroom , am hungry and wana order food, or want a break from giving rides .
> 
> ...


You're in a completely different market. Does no one in Boston get that?


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Ishurue said:


> Ubereats pays time and mileage .



Those screenshots don't even look remotely similar to anything I have ever done for Ubereats in Dallas-for a 30 minute delivery-no, never even close. $6.00+ time $8.00 surge on top of what appears to be at least doubled and maybe triple what I get for pickup and dropoff fees. PLus you get at least a third higher mileage than I do. this is not remotely what I get in Dallas. It's $4.00, maybe $5.00 at the most no matter what time of day. And can be $3.00. I had one once that was $1.90. I get about 2 trips an hour; if I get lucky and they are close by, 3. ​


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

We have flat surge in Boston.

Here is an ubereats with no surge .
At McDonald's in suburbs.

Our cost of living is a lot higher, so with out surge it balances out .

In boston 1 bedrooms can go for 2k month 

Suburbs 1300 ish

In texas ive seen 1 bedrooms go for like $500 

That 5.60 order in texas based on what you said would be like 3 bucks which prolly makes it more profitable in texas .


Ntm texas no state income tax, mass its like 6% 

You drive PAX around too ?


----------



## Edzzz (Sep 3, 2014)

Suburbs are great but not as busy


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> All these share-gig outfits are guilty of concealing wanted information within clandestine cyber vaults so as to make it difficult to learn how bad they're screwing us. They prefer to treat drivers likes mushrooms -_ keep them in the dark and feed them bullshit._


----------

